# after effects after egg collection- worried



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi there 

I really hope some one can help me..... yesterday I went in for e/c all went well and 11 eggs were collected and found out to day 11 have fertilised so were really pleased about that. I'm just a little worried about the side effects after the e/c. I expected to feel a little sore but I couldn't get out of bed at all yesterday apart from going for a wee  and that was really uncomfortable, my stomach was so tender that I could barley move in bed.

Well to day I felt a little better, now able to walk around but I'm really worried about how tender and swollen my tummy is and I'm worried in case I have the start of OHSS. I did not drink 2 litres of water yesterday but I have to day. The thing is I go back to hospital for the e/t tomorrow and I dont want any thing to stop or spoil it.

I really hope I'm being overdramatic and it's normal to feel like this.

Any words of advise would be greatly appreciated as I don't want to be worried or stressing out over this not with e/t now so close.

thank you
Nikki


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi

After my ec back in March I felt that I had been kicked by horse in the tummy, but I would suggest you ring the hospital just for peace of mind, i'm sure you have nothing to worry about.  Make sure you do drink plenty though.

Sharon


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nikki, I was exactly the same after my recent EC.  It turned out that I had a bad reaction to the Cyclogest pessaries which gave me a huge swollen tummy which was really painful.  I rang my consultant on the evening following ET as it just seemed to be getting worse and he was more than happy that it was just the pessaries as I was not suffering any sickness etc. and not OHSS.

Unfortunately we got a BFN but the Clinic have reassured us that this was nothing at all to do with the swollen tummy and pain I was in (apparently they have done studies!).

Good luck and lots of babydust for your transfer tomorrow

SuzyChick xx


----------



## Mrs Jo (May 22, 2006)

Hi,

Can not advise you on the EC effects as not had it yet  but I wanted to wish you   for your ET and hope that your soreness goes.

Take care xx


----------



## snugglebunny (May 26, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

I had EC 7 day ago now and I still get a twinge if I stand up to quickly.  I was exactly like you, Day 2 was the worst and even on day 3 I was walking doubled up and very, very slowly.  I virtually had to be winched on to the couch for ET , but after I was up the actual transfer wasn't painful at all.  I thought it would be, what with having a full bladder, and the dreaded speculum et al, so I was pleasantly surprised.

Try not to worry about the OHSS, as you have been closely monitored the chances of developing it now are minuscule.

Here is a big   and lots of   for a more comfortable day tomorrow.

Love Snugglebunny x


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

girls, i'm so glad i found this thread. I'm exactly the same, now 4 days after EC and still feel the need to walk bent over. tummy still swollen, although not as bad as it got the day before EC, and the pain has subsided to be replaced by a general dull ache in my ovaries, except it hurts if i suck my tummy muscles in tight. The main thing is such a horrible bloated tummy feeling all the time. .

i'm drinking litres and litres and i'm not sick or nauseous or anything so i'm sure its not OHSS, but I wish it would stop!

very very relieved to see that it has no negative effect on the embies and success rates though as ET was yesterday so i'm hoping they're fine in there and unaware of my swelling belly.

maybe it is the pessaries? they're certainly making me constipated too. Boo. why can't it just be simple? I'm back to work on monday and at this rate none of my clothes are going to do up.


----------

